# Leg Amputated



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

So, I haven't been on in months, sorry guys.

Anyway. Had a pretty horrible event happen yesterday. My 4 cockatiels and 2 of my budgies were in their cages outside as it was a really nice day. I normally have them out there a few days a week for a couple of hours, supervised. My family was meant to be watching them as I was out for a little bit. Got a call from home saying something had attacked them. Hurried home, and I'm really sad to say one of my newer tiels had been killed, as had my oldest budgie I was closest to.  I think it was a butcherbird or the like.

The other budgie and two of the cockatiels were okay, but poor Valentino was in a horrible state; his leg was all mangled and bloody, bone sticking out. I took him straight to the vet of course, who was surprised he had even survived the trip in. I had the option of euthanasia or amputation. I was told after he adjusted his quality of life with one leg would be fine, but it was improbable he would survive the operation as he had already lost a fair amount of blood and birds their size easily lose enough blood not to make it in an operation alone. Of course, I went for the operation in the hope that he would make it. He was very lucky and he did.

That was yesterday, he's naturally been pretty tired and attention seeking today. I've just had him sitting with me all day, sleeping most of the time. He is wearing an elizabethean collar made out of a piece of an x-ray sheet to stop him picking at the bandage. In a week I will be taking off the bandage and removing the stitches. The vet gave me a week worth of oral liquid medicine, antibiotics I assume, to give him twice a day. He has taken it easily enough, as he likes nibbling things so its easy to get it in his beak.

I'll keep you all updated on his progress.

Has anyone else had experience with tiels or any bird with an amputated leg?


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh Im so sorry to hear about what happened. 

Valentino sounds like one tough cookie, and given time im sure he will adjust just fine to his new situation. 

My dad use to breed lovebirds and one day he went out to find a young chick thrown from the nest. He put it back only to find it was thrown out again. He realised that there was straw/hay wrapped around its leg and that was the reason the parents were chucking it out. He took it to the vet and they said the only option was to amputate his leg. He ended up being handraised and live a happy normal life with only one leg.

He ended up living to be 18 years old. He died the day i gave birth to my son.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

that is so incredibly tragic...glad he is ok.....please do not ever leave them outside unsupervised again..unfortunately now you know all too well what can happen.so sorry dear we had a crippled finch that hubby made a platform for just a piece of plywood four inches wide, running the length of the cage..he loved it...that might help


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry this has happened, i agree budgies are nasty to tiels and i wouldnt advise leaving them alone together even if they are nice as they can turn on them easy, im talking from my own experience.

Here is some perches that would be more suitable http://www.perchfactory.com/bird_cage_perches/platform_shelf_corner_perches.htm

so sorry for your loss


----------

